# Fertilizer questions



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a soil sample I took last fall from one of my hillsides I make for hay. Local farmers co op recommended I spread in 2 applications 560 pounds of map 11 52 0 and 360 pounds of 0 0 60 pot ash. With this they also plan to put on about little less than 1 ton an acre of lime. They spread the first batch of fert 3 weeks ago and I made my first cut last weekend. Lime is planned next in x
Couple of weeks.

Anything else I should do to this or do different its all mic d grass hay with some alfalfa and clover.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

What does your soil test say for sulfur? Most forage crops respond to sulfur. What was your yield on this first cutting?.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Didnt do a micro nutrient test will have to do one of them next.

Yield was pretty bad about 2400 to 3000 lbs an acre on first cut that may even be a little high


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Missing a small amount of one element can severely impact yield. For example, in some soils, applying $5 per acre of boron might increase yield by 30%. This why a complete soil test and complete fertilizer program is important. Plants need 14 elements that they get from the soil. Consider each element a link in a chain, a chain that is lifting yield. Why have a link in the chain that is nitrogen that is capable of lifting 10 tons, connected to a link of magnesium that is capable of holding 100 pounds, and then a link of potassium that will hold 12 tons? I use this lab. http://www.stukenholtz.com/


----------

